# Manzana [ mansana ]



## Perrito

Hola, voldría dir: 

¿A cuántas manzanas está el banco desde aquí?  

És que no puc pensar en cap paraula que vol dir manzanas en català?  Manzanes, pomes?   

Greg


----------



## Ssola

Crec que no hi ha cap paraula equivalent a "manzana". Tot i que hi ha qui defensa la catalanitat de la paraula "mansana", no és d'ús comú. Si saps que el banc està en el carrer en què et trobes pots preguntar:
-Quants carrers hi ha d'aquí fins al banc? (s'entén que preguntes quants carrers has de creuar)


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 


Perrito said:


> ¿A cuántas manzanas está el banco desde aquí?
> És que no puc pensar en cap paraula que vol dir manzanas en català?  Manzanes, pomes?


Amb aquest sentit, en català existeix *illa*. De tota manera, per a la teva frase el més comú és dir: _A quants carrers és el banc?_ 

Salutacions.


----------



## innovator

literalment seria "illa", però així com en castellà és molt utilitzat, en català s'usen més altres expressions. 

A quants carrers està el banc?
A quantes travesseres està el banc?
...


----------



## Perrito

Moltes gràcies a tothom.  He elegit: carrers.  

Abraçades des de Filadèlfia,
G


----------



## RIU

També pots preguntar per cantonades, encara que és més freqüent a la resposta.


----------



## merquiades

No dic que sigui correcte i no ho proposo... però estic segur haver llegit en un article... una frase com "si pots allunyar-te unes quantes mansanes del centre de la ciutat estaràs millor..."  Precisament, no l'he oblidat perquè era el primer cop que l'havia vist i no sabia que existia aquesta paraula en català... Sóna millor "carrers" o potser "illa de cases".


Edit: Si us interessa mireu aquest fil que parla de mansanes, illes de cases 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=384917&highlight=mansana

Sembla que "mansana" és una paraula catalana des del segle XIX


----------



## Agró

Sorpresa!
(Viquipèdia)

L'ús de la paraula *illa* prové del concepte de grup de cases “aïllades” que aplicaven els romans quan les anomenaven _domuum insula_. En francès (_îlot urbain_), italià (_isolato_) i en català és fa servir aquest origen. Molts altres idiomes (anglès, holandès, polac, portuguès,..) fan servir el concepte “bloc” o “bloc urbà”.
*Mansana* és una denominació catalana derivada de manso que al seu cop prové del llatí _mansio, mansionis_ (habitació, casa). A l'edat mitjana, s'anomenava manso a les cases de camp que en època romana se'n denominaven “vil·la”. A l'agrupació de diverses cases al voltant dels manso, se li va anomenar mansana. De la mateixa forma, el diminutiu referit a un manso petit es coneixia per _mansilla_. A Espanya hi ha diversos pobles amb aquesta denominació (Mansilla Mayor, Mansilla de la Sierra,...).[1]

L'accepció castellana _manzana_ és una castellanització del mansana català que es va popularitzar a Catalunya a partir del segle XVIII fins a arribar a desplaçar l'expressió original. És una expressió conservada principalment a la península ibèrica, ja que als països llatinoamericans és fa servir _cuadra_ en referència a l'estructura hipodàmica feta servir en el procés de colonització.
 Al seu _Tratado General de la Urbanización_ de 1867, Ildefons Cerdà dedica dues pàgines a la justificació etimològica del terme raonant la nul·la relació de la paraula _manzana_ ni amb el fruit ni amb res que ho relacioni amb la seva forma, demostrant que és tracta d'una pura derivació de la forma escrita.
 Cerdà, que per raons del seu temps escrivia en castellà, intenta introduir un neologisme per a evitar aquesta discussió, anomenant-les “intervies”, sense massa èxit en la seva implantació.
 Amb tot, mansana no és una paraula recollida al diccionari normatiu tot i els intents fets des del mon de l'arquitectura[2] i de l'acceptació dins d'alguns llibres d'estil de mitjans escrits.[3]


----------



## merquiades

Agró said:


> Sorpresa!
> (Viquipèdia)
> 
> L'ús de la paraula *illa* prové del concepte de grup de cases “aïllades” que aplicaven els romans quan les anomenaven _domuum insula_. En francès (_îlot urbain_), italià (_isolato_) i en català és fa servir aquest origen. Molts altres idiomes (anglès, holandès, polac, portuguès,..) fan servir el concepte “bloc” o “bloc urbà”.
> *Mansana* és una denominació catalana derivada de manso que al seu cop prové del llatí _mansio, mansionis_ (habitació, casa). A l'edat mitjana, s'anomenava manso a les cases de camp que en època romana se'n denominaven “vil·la”. A l'agrupació de diverses cases al voltant dels manso, se li va anomenar mansana. De la mateixa forma, el diminutiu referit a un manso petit es coneixia per _mansilla_. A Espanya hi ha diversos pobles amb aquesta denominació (Mansilla Mayor, Mansilla de la Sierra,...).[1]
> 
> L'accepció castellana _manzana_ és una castellanització del mansana català que es va popularitzar a Catalunya a partir del segle XVIII fins a arribar a desplaçar l'expressió original. És una expressió conservada principalment a la península ibèrica, ja que als països llatinoamericans és fa servir _cuadra_ en referència a l'estructura hipodàmica feta servir en el procés de colonització.
> Al seu _Tratado General de la Urbanización_ de 1867, Ildefons Cerdà dedica dues pàgines a la justificació etimològica del terme raonant la nul·la relació de la paraula _manzana_ ni amb el fruit ni amb res que ho relacioni amb la seva forma, demostrant que és tracta d'una pura derivació de la forma escrita.
> Cerdà, que per raons del seu temps escrivia en castellà, intenta introduir un neologisme per a evitar aquesta discussió, anomenant-les “intervies”, sense massa èxit en la seva implantació.
> Amb tot, mansana no és una paraula recollida al diccionari normatiu tot i els intents fets des del mon de l'arquitectura[2] i de l'acceptació dins d'alguns llibres d'estil de mitjans escrits.[3]



Gràcies Agró per aquesta informació. Quina sorpresa! "Manzana" en castellà és una catalanada!


----------



## RIU

Vaja, jo pensava que _el manso_ era "el querido" de la senyora casada.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Acabo de aprendre una cosa.


----------

